# Fußstellung im Bezug auf Drehrichtung/ Footjam



## hardyfreak (8. März 2011)

Hey,
ich steh beim fahren immer mitm linken fuß immer vorne. Ich drehe aber auch nach links, wenn ich nen "normalen" 360 mache. Air mach ich nach rechts, tailwhips kicke ich auch mit rechts.
Nun ist halt mein problem, das ich Footjam mit rechts vieeel besser kann, als mit links, aber ich müsste ja eigtl. mit links machen, da der ja vorne steht.
Was kann ich daran ändern? Oder muss ich mir angewöhnen alles nach rechts zu drehen und die Footjam immer mit links machen???
mfG und Dan ke für Antworten im Voraus


----------



## Daniel_D (8. März 2011)

Der Trick scheint mit dem vorderen Fuß nur einfacher, der Stylepolizei ist das egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. März 2011)

Antwort, wenn du gechillt fährst: ist egal, mach es so, wie es dir einfacher fällt.

Antwort, wenn Mark Webb und Garrett Reynolds und das Pferdegesicht deine ganz großen Vorbilder sind: unbedingt alles umändern, damit es seine Richtigkeit hat. Und für jeden nicht gestandenen Trick gleich 25 Liegestütze und eine abendliche Selbstgeißelung. Zudem an diesem Tag den Relentless/Rockstar/Monster oder vollkommen unhippen und alten Red Bull weglassen und stattdessen ein verquirltes rohes Ei trinken.


----------



## hardyfreak (8. März 2011)

Das pferdegesicht ich kriegs nimmer 
Ne ich wollte halt nur wissen, ob das halt Irgendwie voll falsch ist oder so. Weil ich nen Air nach links nich kann, dreh aber nach links beim 3er oder so.


----------



## lennarth (8. März 2011)

würds einfach so lassen.oppo airs lernste dann sicher einfacher und auch die grind sache ist eigentlich immer leichter reinzukriegen,wenn man mit diesem fuß scheiss lockerer umgeht.ich kann das irgendwie garnicht mit anderer fußstellung oder sowas..


----------



## mainfluffy (8. März 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> ...das Pferdegesicht...




Daniel Dhers?


----------



## hardyfreak (9. März 2011)

Danke, für die Antworten!!!! 
Jop, daniel dhers


----------



## Daniel_D (9. März 2011)

Dachte Reynolds sei das Pferdegesicht?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10262136"]little little bmx show on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RISE (9. März 2011)

Dhers war gemeint, auch wenn es gemein war. Er kann ja nichts dafür. Aber die Trickmaschinen haben alle was pferdeartiges.


----------



## |Funmaster| (16. März 2011)

Wenn du den linken Fuß vorne hast, dann wäre es THEORETISCH einfacher nach rechts zu drehen, weil dein Körper schon in die Rechtsrichtung gedreht ist. Aber wie gesagt, mach es so, wie es dir einfacher fällt.

Ich stehe auch links vorne, mache Footjams mit rechts und drehe nach links (540s, Airs, ...).

Ich werde es auch nicht ändern


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2011)

4 pegs fahren und in beide richtungen drehen, das ist der shit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

